# Anna Hazare arrested



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaaaangresssss have got Anna arrested. Time for a mini revolution to get this country rid of idiots like Kaaaaangress, BJP et cetera???


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaaaangrrressss sukkkkssss.....we need new govt.....jbp.....


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not actually in favour of Lokpal bill as according to me it just adds one more layer of complexity/corruption in an already complex/corrupt system.

What we need is less morons in the society.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

ico, you submitted a story without Source! 
Anyway, it doesn't need any..

If government thinks, they can suppress this protest, they are wrong, BIG time.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

from time to time Indian Government proves that they are a bunch of morons. time for some change.



vineet369 said:


> ico, you submitted a story without Source!



Source:

*oi52.tinypic.com/1zokzmg.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Aug 16, 2011)

*Practice free speech*

"Is it done?  You may stfu now."

"Now, Can you please step into this car?"


----------



## lm2k (Aug 16, 2011)

Govt thinks they wud roll Anna in the same way as Baba Ramdev,but they are greatly mistaken. It wont be so easy this time.BTW Anna's campaign has  reduced the fame of the racist party leaders who instigate people to harm each other but now each person stands as a  indian to support Anna.what do u guies think?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

The following, does makes you think.

Anna Hazare - I was born in India! Waged a war against corruption in India, I am arrested! Now my life under threat!

Ajmal Kasab - I was born in Pakistan! Waged a war against India, I am arrested! Now my life is safe!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2011)

Rajdeep Sardesai needs to read Harry Potter, then he'll know there is no magic wand for corruption


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

Its the worst Govt that we have seen, they are more like terrorist, attacking their own people. We say we are free India, but we are still in bondage of corruption. Its a shame to say that we are independent india. But we will not give up on these corrupted and filthy politician, we all will support Anna for this act. Jai Hind!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 18, 2011)

ico said:


> I'm not actually in favour of Lokpal bill as according to me it just adds one more layer of complexity/corruption in an already complex/corrupt system.
> 
> What we need is less morons in the society.



But new laws are part of social system !

morons can be eradicated only by the means of good laws


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Good laws with bad lawmakers, bad practitioners, and above all bad followers - is it going to solve the problem? I doubt. We have enough laws to take care of the ills of the society, but unfortunately, we are just too reluctant to practice and follow those.

Another new law is going to do little against corruption. People will find loopholes in any law sooner or later, and the very lawyers who have called a bandh in protest of Anna's arrest will help his/her clients in this regard!

Hypocrisy FTW!!!


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2011)

sygeek said:


> *Practice free speech*
> 
> "Is it done?  You may stfu now."
> 
> "Now, Can you please step into this car?"



lol 

its too much hotchpotch in world only way to cure is something like 2012


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2011)

Its a know fact that people are going to find loopholes in any law. But I say we just can't sit back in out couches and let this negativity stop people to try.
People of this generation havn't had the opportunity to witness the fight which freedom fighters fought for this country. Anna is giving us, the youth, a chance to understand the power of common people.
Yesterday the same government which arrested Anna, is giving Ramlila Maidan to him. I am sensing a revolution. And I support it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

And the very Anna who is hell bent to revolt against the Govt. is more eager to keep NGOs out of the Lokpal bill's purview. Check the following:

Anna Hazare: NGOs for governance? – Sandhya Jain « Bharata Bharati

Exit & Opinion Polls India: Anna Team wants NGOs outside Lok Pal: We now know why?


So in an essence, if the revolution becomes successful (it won't, with these armchair activists, who can't even tolerate the thought of getting arrested, that's a separate issue), the country will be effectively run by the NGOs and other private bodies. And as per UNDP's reports, NGOs are most corrupted of the lot, more corrupt than Govt. bodies.

Revolution indeed.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> And the very Anna who is hell bent to revolt against the Govt. is more eager to keep NGOs out of the Lokpal bill's purview. Check the following:
> 
> Anna Hazare: NGOs for governance? – Sandhya Jain « Bharata Bharati
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm...... Even I do not completely Agree ( I Agree to some extend only ) with the drafted bill of Anna Hazare.

I saw some krooks there in the JAIL (inside) with Anna! I don't want to name them in this forum. 

But now I am confirmed why the hell those so-called NGO's were there inside the JAIL room. 

Some of them are terrorist (NGOs) because I know them very well. IF this is what Anna wants then it is not going to solve any problem.

And secondly this bill, if comes into power, Business man will make wrong use of the entire law.

So, if someone comes to your shop and ask you to pay DONATION does that amount to Corruption ? 

Donation will become the in-think then. People will escape from corruption charges just by saying they are NGOs and collection funds as DONATION. This is something very serious..


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

And politicos will route the fund through some trust etc. (apparently controlled by them, or their family member) in the name of donation. 

I know very well when Swarnajayanti Gram Swarojgaar Yojana (SGSY) was launched, thousands of NGOs literally grown up in a very short span of time. Govt. was giving some 10k or something for each SHG group created (just 100 groups on paper and you are richer by 10 lakh) and it was huge money, siphoned off completely legally without the expected result. Govt's fault? Not really. What Anna is trying to do is literally giving a free hand to these M*** F*** NGOs. That's why I am against whatever that ol' man is doing. Better to bring each and every corruption committed by any person under the Act, heck, we can even include social corruptions like dowry, female foeticide, casteism etc. under it too, and punish heavily each and every person involved in any form of corruption, financial, social, political, everything.

That would be a true revolution.  But that's not going to happen, neither the present draft will be of much use. It will make the Kejriwals richer for sure, nothing else.

And will Anna get a Nobel Peace Prize? Not sure this time.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 19, 2011)

^^
The subject of corruption is very vast. As the PM said in his speech , it is a CANCER and cannot be cured in a day!!

I smell something fishy about that kejriwal's. Why he is so much interested in Anna going for fasting ? 

I saw this man -  "Krishak Mukti Sangram Samity" general secretary "Akhil Gogoi" in the JAIL premises with Anna.  What he is doing there ? Isn't he a NGO ? 

That takes me to a new story altogether........................

Look at this: He uses violence to protest :  Link


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2011)

Too much $hitt and India corrupt.....


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it not a race for noble
our $hit laws can't shoot in head who banged 200+ and who caught him ,were they morons???
Why think that these laws can help us. All leads to their own profits either way.


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> And politicos will route the fund through some trust etc. (apparently controlled by them, or their family member) in the name of donation.
> 
> I know very well when Swarnajayanti Gram Swarojgaar Yojana (SGSY) was launched, thousands of NGOs literally grown up in a very short span of time. Govt. was giving some 10k or something for each SHG group created (just 100 groups on paper and you are richer by 10 lakh) and it was huge money, siphoned off completely legally without the expected result. Govt's fault? Not really. What Anna is trying to do is literally giving a free hand to these M*** F*** NGOs. That's why I am against whatever that ol' man is doing.


+1 


Skud said:


> Better to bring each and every corruption committed by any person under the Act, heck, we can even include social corruptions like dowry, female foeticide, casteism etc. under it too, and punish heavily each and every person involved in any form of corruption, financial, social, political, everything.
> 
> That would be a true revolution.  But that's not going to happen, neither the present draft will be of much use. It will make the Kejriwals richer for sure, nothing else.



that wud b in making of a new parallel law system (which iam and all of u are sure isnt going to happen)


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mera neta Chor hai :X



Kola2842 said:


> Is it not a race for noble
> our $hit laws can't shoot in head who banged 200+ and who caught him ,were they morons???
> Why think that these laws can help us. All leads to their own profits either way.



+1 man


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Hum sab chor hai...


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> Hum sab chor hai...



phir bi netha seena chor hai


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2011)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XfK6myZO3q8/TldRmZaJUSI/AAAAAAAAAYs/1uGHytX8GBk/Protest%2B-%2BIT%2BStyle.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XfK6myZO3q8/TldRmZaJUSI/AAAAAAAAAYs/1uGHytX8GBk/Protest%2B-%2BIT%2BStyle.jpg



Wats the output ?


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2011)

Nil in infinite loop.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2011)

now this new of anna arrest has become old....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XfK6myZO3q8/TldRmZaJUSI/AAAAAAAAAYs/1uGHytX8GBk/Protest%2B-%2BIT%2BStyle.jpg



Lol, like this ****.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally on the 12th day of Anna's fast, PM wrote a letter to Anna Hazare, informing him that the resolution has been passed, which contains the three main demands of Jan Lokpal Bill. Anna would break the fast tomorrow morning at 10am (on 28th Aug 2011).

Full text: Prime Minister's letter to Anna Hazare - Politics - Politics News - ibnlive

Before us Indians start to celebrate this half battle being won as said by Anna, we have to realize that Jan Lokpal Bill won't be a magic wand which would eradicate Corruption from this country. But real fight have to start now, and it would be at the individual level.
Those bribes to the cops, or for the admissions have to stop. Unless we stop these, we are no one to judge higher authorities on the basis of corruption.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 28, 2011)

^^
Nice that the elderly man fighting for the cause has been given some justice.

The Battle is half won.  

Now its our turn and as an individual and as an indian to contribute to this cause.

There are many hurdles to come. And some political parties did took the benefit out of this agitation.  So, in the next election BJP will cry a lot on this topic. As it has already started doing so.

Rahul Gandhi made a bitter mistake this time again. He will never become a PM. His speech in the Zero hour was not in the correct time.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Lokpal won't help much. Judicial reforms would be a much better idea. All these hooligans on the streets are just having a ball. No one knows anything about Lokpal. Meh!

[YOUTUBE]cLijpk7gf04[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to this drunk buffoon. FACT: Over 70% of our MPs are graduates. If they had better crowd control and filtering then all these drunk hooligans wouldn't have been on the streets and sensible people would be out there.


----------



## socrates (Aug 28, 2011)

Points to ponder EXPLAINED: How our MPs took Team Anna for a ride - Rediff.com News


----------



## Skud (Aug 28, 2011)

Much Ado About Nothing.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 28, 2011)

^^
@*Krow*

I do agree that Ompuri's way of talking ( giving speech ) was wrong. 
But a few points made by him were actually corrent. Yes we have educated ministers but at the same time we also have some ministers who never went to school. 

In my personal experience, I have met with several illiterate ministers, some of them made a huge money by taking bribes and doing their work in unlawful manner. And I think Ompuri was actually referring to such individuals. 

Looking at remarks made by Sri Lalu Prasad on the floor of the house, do you consider him literate ? 

Do you consider Rahul Gandhi literate when he gives a written speech during the ZERO HOUR of the proceedings of the Parliament ? Where was he all 10 days of this debate ?

Literate doesn't mean a person knows to read and write, it also means if he/she knows the basic etiquette of public speaking.

Pranab Mukherjee, outlined the working of parliament in the 70's , 80's, and said that the people were involved in the process of law making before Standing Committee came into existence. 


Regarding Kiran Bedi, Ompuri was correct, this lady was transferred several times when she was doing her duty honestly. 

It is always very difficult to hear and digest the truth.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2011)

Two part interview of Arvind Kejiwal by Karan Thappar. Karan sounds like a moron, while Arvind is hitting every question with One Liners!

[YOUTUBE]ZussEu1OrKU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]h4tqLaef2SE[/YOUTUBE]

Btw, I really think, a thread dedicated to news about Anna Hazare, and this combat with Corruption should be make sticky.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Looking at remarks made by Sri Lalu Prasad on the floor of the house, do you consider him literate ?


Lalu is pretty educated, otherwise he wouldn't have been able to usurp crores of rupees himself. His aim was to discredit Anna and his supporters and he did that pretty well. His speech lacked substance and was a total waste of time tbh.


> Literate doesn't mean a person knows to read and write, it also means if he/she knows the basic etiquette of public speaking.


Om Puri certainly is not literate by this definition and neither is Kiran Bedi who needlessly made fun of Gopinath Munde.


> It is always very difficult to hear and digest the truth.


The truth is that going by your own definition of literate, the hooligans at Ramlila Maidan after the first three days of Anna's fast were all illiterate. You should have been in Delhi to see them, otherwise it will be very difficult for you to digest this bit of truth.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2011)

@ Krow
hooligans at Ramlila Maidan are among those who indirectly constitute Parliament 

No person can be underestimated due to his academics .

May be many of them were not aware of Lokpal but a question arises how many so called literates are aware of law of land ??


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 3, 2011)

Krow said:


> Lalu is pretty educated, otherwise he wouldn't have been able to usurp crores of rupees himself. His aim was to discredit Anna and his supporters and he did that pretty well. His speech lacked substance and was a total waste of time tbh.
> Om Puri certainly is not literate by this definition and neither is Kiran Bedi who needlessly made fun of Gopinath Munde.
> The truth is that going by your own definition of literate, the hooligans at Ramlila Maidan after the first three days of Anna's fast were all illiterate. You should have been in Delhi to see them, otherwise it will be very difficult for you to digest this bit of truth.



Hmmmm......... 

I know that @*Krow* .

1. Let's leave aside who is literate or who is not literate.

2. I Agree that the so called 'DRAMA' in the Ramlila maidan recently was a total mess.

3. Lalu's speech was truely to defend himself for his own misdeeds 

4. I don't know what Kiran speech was b'coz I could not hear it. I think Tv Channels censored it out.

5. I already said that the way Om Puri spoke was WRONG and I also Agree to it. (except few points he made)

6. People made a very good use of the Anna's platform..... by misusing it.

7. *I don't consider Anna's FAST a success. It was a failure, which Anna himself know it*.

8. BJP took the ice of the icecream from this Anna's Battle. Everyone will see it in the next election.

( I heard Kiran and other team Anna fellows making stories in Tv Channel interviews to give indirect credit to BJP)

9. Nothing is going to come out since Anna's Team is not doodth ka dhula. ( Except Anna )

10. That Mr. Kejriwal is himself under the scanner now. He is a Public Servant who is absent from his duty.


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2011)

^Agreed.  Anna needs better supporters.


----------



## .exe (Sep 4, 2011)

ANNA is a great man ! We should Support him !


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

-snip-


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2011)

Question is not whether Anna lost or won the battle..thing is now masses are even more awakened/alert to speak/protest against corruption.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 5, 2011)

Lalu's speech was bad. He spoke for a very long time. No one in Lok Sabha stopped him. All who spoke against Govt. were stopped right at their time but Lalu wasnt.

Anna does need better supporters.


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2011)

TATAs took 100 years to become billionaire, Ambanis took 50 years (after utilizing all its resources), where as Robert Vadra took less than  10 years  to become fastest multi  billionaire. 
2.        All newspapers are scared to discuss the story of Robert Vadra because of severe threat from Sonia Gandhi and Congress govt. 
3.        After Robert Vadra got married with Priyanka Gandhi, Robert's father committed suicide under mysterious circumstances, his brother found dead in his delhi residence and his sister found dead in mysterious car accident. These reports were not publishing in any Indian media. 
4.        He is having stakes in Malls in premier locations of India, he is having stakes in DLF IPL, and DLF itself. He was involved in CWG corruption - DLF was responsible for development of Commonwealth games, and Kalmadi gave favoritism to DLS because of Robert Vadra's direct interest and business partnership with DLF 
5.        Robert Vadra owns many Hilton Hotels including Hilton Gardens New Delhi.
6.        Robert Vadra's association with Kolkata Knight Ryders has never been reported by Indian media.
7.        He has 20% ownership in Unitech, Biggest beneficiary ownership of 2G Scam. Because of Robert's involvement in this scam, there are concerns that investigation would never reach decisive conclusion.
8.        He owns prime property in India especially commercial hubs, and taxi business but for Air Taxi. He owns few private planes as well. 
9.        He has direct link with Italian businessman Quatrochi.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 5, 2011)

Robert Vadra is shrab "darru" mafia of Muradabad !


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XfK6myZO3q8/TldRmZaJUSI/AAAAAAAAAYs/1uGHytX8GBk/Protest%2B-%2BIT%2BStyle.jpg



something different, we need more programmer to code corruption free software for India.


----------



## Skud (Sep 5, 2011)

Not that TATAs and Ambanis are Angels!


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 5, 2011)

^^
1. Tata's are running the TEA Ads depicting corruption and its solutions... from a very long time.

2. What ever may be, any BUSINESS in this world has taken its share of the corruption pie.

3. Tata's may be different because they are running all their companies under a single corporation. They manage it very differently. Also 75% to 80% of all their business comes from foreign countries.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

For a moment I thought that he has been arrested again..


----------

